# Hot Chicks...



## grynch888 (Sep 9, 2011)

which one is for you?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 9, 2011)

^^if you want a real opinion you should number them....  but i will take the last four to go please


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 9, 2011)

All of the above.


----------



## grynch888 (Sep 9, 2011)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> All of the above.


 
My thought exactly.


----------



## grynch888 (Sep 9, 2011)

Here are some more...


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 9, 2011)

umm HELL YEAH these are what im talking about!!!


----------



## Tesla (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Sep 9, 2011)

And MORE...


----------

